# What a cool little snake



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Spotted this guy while checking my trailcams today. Only about a foot at most but what he lacked in size he made up for in "attitude"......


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

What kind of snake is that?


----------



## crdp84 (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like a Milk but kinda far away to tell. Saw a really nice Eastern Fox the other week. First snake I've seen since moving here and the "rattling tail" threw me off a bit lol 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Fox snake? Errr yeah, milk snake.... my bad.


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

Milk snake, they turn grey as they age. Little ones are kind of pretty with the reds on them.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Thanks for the input. When I was stationed in North Carolina I had a Copperhead take up residence under some wood that happened to be under the back steps. She had several young about 6 inches in length. The young all had a chartreuse tip to their tails, perhaps 1 inch long or so and very bright.
That Milk Snake was probably the second neatest snake I have ever seen with the exception of the Copperhead.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I opened the garage door the other day and there was three big Garter snakes and a big Milk snake all rolled up in a ball trying to get warmed up.

I never harm a snake! Makes me sick when people kill them.

O'lame Fred


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Totally agree, I even have a soft spot for spiders, they have enough natural enemies to deal with. But I can't say as I love them.....:lol:


----------

